# Microbe breaks temperature record



## Brian G Turner (Aug 15, 2003)

I like seeing how life's limits are ever extended - the boudaries from which life can exist are re-defined. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3144397.stm



> *Microbe breaks temperature record*
> 
> An organism has been discovered that can thrive at a record-breaking 121 Celsius.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 16, 2003)

I think this just goes to show that life will develop, given any kind of chance at all.  Certainly, it enhances the chances that this isn't the only place life has arisen.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 16, 2003)

Amazing...but not surprising. The tiniest lifeforms on the planted are also the most facinating I think...
It is astonishing what some bacteria are capable of.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 17, 2003)

I love the implications for the search for extra-terrestrial life. 

By that I don't mean sentient life - simply _life_. Bacteria would be a great start. 

What's even more fascinating is that it shows how resilient cell structures can be - I'd love to see something of the mechanism that prevents all of its protein strucutres from denaturing.

Not in detail, though.  8)


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 17, 2003)

Didn't they allready find bacteria on Mars?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 17, 2003)

No, not at all - absolutely no life has yet been detected outside of our own biosphere. That's why there's so much hype about possible bacteria on Mars - and possible sulphur based ecosystems on Europa.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 17, 2003)

I knew I read something about bacteria and Mars...I just wasn't sure if they knew it to be true or not.
Considering there are lots of organisms like that that can grow in hostile evironments I would not be surprised at all. Look at lichens and mosses....certain types of Fungi as well. Life will find a way....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 18, 2003)

Absolutely - and treks to Antartica have found colonies of bacteria living under ice and rock crusts, at temperatures of around minus 50 degrees celsius. Therefore the reasoning is that there must be bacteria at least on Mars.

But, really, the entire issue of _presuming_ that there cannot be life elsewhere in the universe - unless found - is really just an extremely limited way of viewing the issue. I guess cosmology simply got too burned over claims of Martian canals and Venusian rainforests.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, I firmly believe that in all that endlessness we can not be the only life. To think so would be just another way of claiming we are the pinnacle of evolution (the human race loves to do that...)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2003)

Not simply the pinnacle of evolution - but the zenith if a _Divine_ plan. 

Essentially, believing that we are the only planet in the universe that harbours life is just another form of earth-centric self belief - that the universe revolves around ourselves. No doubt one day that idea will be eventually shattered.

Life appears to be as natural a consequence of physical existence as crystal formation - so long as the conditions are right, then it happens.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 20, 2003)

Funny how we assume that there is a plan in the first place...LOL
Life is aboput chemistry..pure and simple...you mix a little of this and that in such conditions and there you go.
Being an Anthropologist have had a lot of opportunity to examine the depth and breath of just how self centered we really can be...we are such funny critters.


----------

